# ThinkHalloween.com is looking for ideas



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, looking for ideas for a few scary places to visit and photo for my web site. Looking for sites in southern NH ( maybe Seacoast) and northern mass....any suggestions?? email me at: [email protected]


http://thinkhalloween.com/


http://shadowsofhorror.com/


----------

